# Lighting Help Please



## andy485 (Aug 19, 2005)

I need some help picking out a light for my 55 gallon tank. Would like to grow some good quality red plants for accents. It will be mostly bunched plants except the foreground. I will also have CO2 injection with a PH controller. I will have a very low fish load. Was looking at 4X65 watt power compacts. Will this be enough light to grow the reds? Is this to much?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That's a little to much light. I would aim for 3.5wpg for the plants you want to grow.


----------



## andy485 (Aug 19, 2005)

I can't seem to find any PC lights like that have around 190-200 watts. Where is a good place to look? I have seen metal halide lights at those levels but would that be to strong?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

MHs come in 70watts, 150watts, 250watts...etc.

2 x 70w probably enough, and 2 x 150w is too much. Any combination of those would give you uneven lighting.

Have you looked into an AHS retrofit kit, or would you rather go with a fixture? You can also get a 3x54w or 4x54w T5 HO setup if you're OK w/ a canopy.

I'd just get a 4x65w fixture like you're planning to do since there are no 3 bulb fixtures, and 2 bulbs won't be enough. You'll just have to be a little creative with your lighting schedule so you won't get an algae overgrowth.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

You could get 2 55 watt lights and 2 36 watt lights, or 2 55 watt lights and 2 or 3 four foot T8's.


----------

